# adsl trouble [solved]

## dilandau

i get a "connect" with adsl-start, but nothing can be reached. "ping www.gentoo.org" waits endlessly. please tell me what to check or change to get my web access back.

----------

## chtof

Hi,

Do you receive an answer if you try 

```
ping 66.102.9.99
```

I suggest you this test because it can be a problem to resolve hosts into IP address.

----------

## dilandau

this ping WORKS with a time of 100ms.

----------

## jpl888

Did you set a DNS configuration when you ran "adsl-setup"?

It looks like at least a DNS problem.

----------

## dilandau

no, i just pressed return but this worked well in the past.

----------

## jpl888

The ISP is not handing out DNS servers over DHCP then maybe you should set a static DNS config.

----------

## dilandau

this did it. seems like my isp changed behavior.

----------

## jpl888

Nice of em to tell you, bleedin cheek!

----------

## dilandau

it must have been van who told you this. *rub cheek* i'm not ugly.

----------

